#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 7

## Sakshi Dutta

*This is the Seventh LOL thread of LOL of the DAY!!!

**

So what is LOL of the DAY?

Full of fun, masti and humour, this easy to play contest will make you  dig deep into those shelves of laughter and come up with wittiest and  wackiest of jokes, images, videos or anything that you find funny.
**
Simply  post it on the LOL of the day thread for that day and if your ‘LOLer’  manages to get most ‘Likes’ for the day, then you will be the winner of a  free Rs.100 mobile recharge. Yes! It’s as simple as that……And yes, you  can win these recharges EVERYDAY!!

For more details about this contest click HERE

**So...What are  you waiting for...Start LOLLING now!!! Remember..The LOL with the most  LIKES Wins a FREE Mobile Recharge worth Rs. 100 every day!!**

IMP: You need to get atleast 10 LIKES on a post for it to be considered  as LOL of the Day!! In case no posts receives 10 likes or more, then FE  Admin team will decide the winner!

Please format your posts well to receive more likes...*  

*

Entries will be accepted till 7PM, 5th Dec. 2011!*





  Similar Threads: F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 9 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 6 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 5 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 4 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 3

----------


## somesh.km1

just a dream.........

----------


## prasanjeet roy

read carefully

----------


## prasanjeet roy

*ye hota hai humare sath*

----------


## prasanjeet roy

the best way to charge yourself

----------


## priyapareta

:(rofl): Hindi Comedy - YouTube

----------


## priyapareta

Laloo, Rabri and his son were returning from south by train.

Laloo was occupying the lower berth, Rabri the middle berth and his son the top most berth in the train compartment.

The train stopped at one of the stations on the way back and the son asked Laloo to bring him a Cadburys chocolate. When Laloo and his son returned they found that a South Indian who couldn't understand Hindi had occupied his son's berth.
Upset and angry, Laloo called the Ticket checker & asked him to help.

The Ticket checker said that he could not understand Hindi or Bihari so it would be nice if Laloo explained the whole situation to him in English.

So Laloo explained, 'That man sleeping on top of my wife is not giving birth to my child.' !!!!!







---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------

This is how Ayesha got married to Shoaib on phone.

Ayesha - "Hello Shoaib Afghanistan ka capital kya hai

Shoaib - "Kabul" hai

Ayesha - Sunai nahi de raha hai!

Shoaib - "Kabul" hai

Ayesha - Arre baba phir se bolo.

Shoaib - "Kabul" hai "Kabul" hai "Kabul" hai

The marriage ceremony was completed..

----------


## Sagar Agarwal

hahahaha LOL  :):

----------


## Sagar Agarwal

Telling the truth is always a good idea ...   :):

----------


## Sagar Agarwal

*In life everything is a question of priorities 

*



*
*



lol HAHAHAHA  :):

----------


## priyapareta

funny  additions

----------


## priyapareta

Wow! That's a funny wig! Well, at least a weird wig....  



A wig for nature lovers... Or vegetarians.



A cool man's wig!



The funniest wig of all! Will it bite the woman's head?

----------


## priyapareta

lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

hahahaha......

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

give him reply.......?

----------


## priyapareta

lolz.......

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

*OMG...!! again no one has got more than 10 LIKES!! 

So,the ADMINS will decide the LOL for the day!!!

So 'LOLER' of the Day for DAY 7 is  @sreekanthzipsy  !!!

She takes home a cool Rs.100 Mobile Recharge!!!
*
*Thread closed...*

----------

